# Argos Sale - Ends Jan 16th



## Smashbox (28 Dec 2008)

Some good bits in Argos on sale :

Sony 32" LCD TV in at half price €499.99 (I wouldn't have paid a grand for this anyway!)

Reebok i-run Treadmill €429.99 (Half Price from €859.99)

Dyson Stowaway Half Price €189.99 (DID was selling at €199.99)


----------



## vandriver (28 Dec 2008)

Argos are selling that telly in the north for £342 (€360)


----------



## Bubbly Scot (28 Dec 2008)

vandriver said:


> Argos are selling that telly in the north for £342 (€360)


 
Except it's invariably out of stock, check and reserve before making a trip to Argos. Everything I wanted yesterday was out of stock.


----------



## vandriver (28 Dec 2008)

I was in argos in Sprucefield and while I did not actually check stock availability,Sainsburys next door had pallets of Sony 32" bravia TVs for £350.


----------



## Smashbox (28 Dec 2008)

Not everyone can get up the North, its quite good for someone living in the South who can't/won't travel


----------



## june (29 Dec 2008)

Smashbox said:


> Some good bits in Argos on sale :
> 
> 
> Reebok i-run Treadmill €429.99 (Half Price from €859.99)
> ...


 

That treadmill was reduced to around €500 approx in oct or early nov in their mid season sale catalogue. I know because I nearly bought it. There was a similiar reduction on it in Halfords.


----------

